# Stone Crab Claws



## SHunter

I bought a couple of pounds of stone crab claws at Joe Patti's today thinking about deep frying like they used to do at the old Liolios Restaurant but when i got home I found that they were pre cooked. Instead I used clarified butter with some lime juice, cracked them open and they were fairly good. Just thought that I would check in with you folks to see how you fix/serve them?


----------



## JD7.62

As far as I know you cant get non cooked stone crab claws. Even sitting a stone crab claw on ice for an extended period of time will cause the meat to stick something fierce. 

I harvest my own and just keep them in the cold water and steam em up as soon as I get home. GOOD stuff! Ive only gone once this year though due to the dirty water.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Any crab you buy will be cooked unless it is alive.


----------



## SHunter

*stone crabs*



JD7.62 said:


> As far as I know you cant get non cooked stone crab claws. Even sitting a stone crab claw on ice for an extended period of time will cause the meat to stick something fierce.
> 
> I harvest my own and just keep them in the cold water and steam em up as soon as I get home. GOOD stuff! Ive only gone once this year though due to the dirty water.


Where do you hunt during the season? I was curious where the claws that I bought originated. I knew a guy doing research out of FSU marine lab. Not sure where he got those that I saw in the lab.


----------



## JRH

Sniper,
Going out on a limb there aren't you


----------



## JD7.62

SHunter said:


> Where do you hunt during the season? I was curious where the claws that I bought originated. I knew a guy doing research out of FSU marine lab. Not sure where he got those that I saw in the lab.


Now thats some information I cant disclose but just be prepared to get wet if you want to limit out. :whistling:


----------



## JD7.62

JRH said:


> Sniper,
> Going out on a limb there aren't you


Other then soft shell crab I cant think of crab that you can get that is not already cooked or live.


----------



## sniperpeeps

JRH said:


> Sniper,
> Going out on a limb there aren't you


Not at all. Other than locally caught blue crabs that are delivered alive to a seafood market, which then may be dressed and sold that day, or softshell blue crabs, any crab you buy will have been cooked.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

SHunter said:


> Where do you hunt during the season? I was curious where the claws that I bought originated. I knew a guy doing research out of FSU marine lab. Not sure where he got those that I saw in the lab.


Some folks do ok around Destin jetties from what i've been told. 
If you scuba, then go at night when they come out and roam...put some bait out a few hrs earlier too, like in a crab trap to catch other/blue crabs, just make sure you're in season. :thumbsup: Good luck!


----------



## SHunter

*stone crabs*

Thanks Fish n Fur. A guy I went to school with studied them at the FSU marine lab when he got his doctorate. I knew that he studied them around Turkey Point but I was curious about catching them here. I do a little scalloping during the season but i'm probably better off with a rod and reel.


----------



## jwmd2010

You people catch these often around the Pensacola area? I caught one in my pinfish trap. 

Once you break claws off can you freeze them till you have more or not recommended?


----------



## sealark

Not recommended cook and eat or freeze.


----------



## jwmd2010

So if you want them for later when you have a large enough quantity it’s best to boil/steam them and then freeze them?


----------



## sealark

Yes or crack them and save. If you dont cook them right away the meat will tend to stick to the shell and make it a bitch to get out of claw shell.


----------

